# Toni Caravaca. Il nuovo Ronaldinho del Barça. Video gol.



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Il Barcellona continua a sfornare ed a collezionare giovani talenti. L'ultimo della serie si chiama Toni Caravaca, ha 12 anni ed è considerato il nuovo Ronaldinho. 

Ecco, qui in basso al secondo post, uno dei gol segnati da Caravaca, rete che ricorda tantissimo quella messa a segno dal brasiliano al Chelsea in Champions League.


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## Jino (7 Febbraio 2015)

A quell'età chiaramente si intravede subito chi ha doti innate e chi no, ma ovviamente è prematuro capire che calciatore diventerà a 12 anni


----------



## numero 3 (7 Febbraio 2015)

A me sembra un gol normale....solita forzatura mediatica.


----------



## dyablo65 (7 Febbraio 2015)

se il ragazzino davanti a lui non si fosse girato gli avrebbe tirato addosso.

a 12 anni qui in Italia i ragazzini giocano a tutto campo ( esordienti a 11 ) li mi sembra che giochi in una porzione di campo che generalmente usano i pulcini a 7......c'e' una bella differenza.


----------

